# advice on 2011 diamondback podium 3



## fshrmnboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok so I am a begginer when it comes to road bikes, and for all of you who take this very serious I apologize now if I am disrespecting anyone or anything by my posting. I work at Dick's sporting goods as a bike tech, and I get good deals on diamondback bikes. Thus I can afford the diamond back podium 3, I just want to know if this is a good beginer bike and what anyone has to say about if. Also if u guys think im better off saving until i can get a podium 5 or 6, or if i wont notice much of a difference because im new to it anyways that i will be happy on a podium 3. Please leave any comments, concerns, reviews or advice, I really would appreciate the help


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally, I think it's a great beginners bike!!! As long as you're comfortable riding it, the specs on the bike are great, get mostly 105, I'd say you're good to go!


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

If you disrespect someone by posting in the beginner's corner, the problem is all theirs.

Anyway, that's a solid bike. Leave room in your budget for shoes, pedals, helmet, and quality padded cycling shorts.

The biggest factor in your enjoyment of the bike will be the fitting. It really should be fitting specific to the model of bike since the geometry varies from one model to another. I'm not an expert in fitting and a shop did mine, but if you get the wrong size or adjust it poorly you won't enjoy this road biking thing much. Are there any fitting experts where you work that can help you get the right size and adjustments?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fit matters most, so no matter the specs or price, the bike has to suite your intended purposes, fit well and be comfortable to be a good choice for a given rider. Since you're an employee where you'd purchase the bike, I'm assuming that once you're sized/ fitted to the bike you can take some time to test ride it. Get it out on the roads and ride for some duration to get a sense for fit/ feel, ride and handling. 

If the bike fits well and you like the ride/ handling and feel of the controls, I see no reason to wait until you have more money to 'buy up'. The bike is very well spec'd for the money and (FWIW) I ride about 6k miles annually and one of my bikes has 105 - it's a bulletproof group that'll serve you well.

In case you haven't seen them, some reviews here on RBR, but of older models: 
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/diamondback/PRD_369052_5668crx.aspx


----------



## kidd353 (May 11, 2011)

*podium 3*

i am planning to get one myself after i drove my current bike into the garage with it on the roof rack...long/funny and stupid story. its a great bike for the money. I rode my 1989 cannondale, the now broken one, in race across America in 2009 and it had tiagra etc...cheap bits. its more the cyclist than the bike and for 1000 and under you cant go wrong with the new 105 set up. I think you would love the podium 3 for either a first road machine or even a long term bike. I think DB makes a decent carbon set up too. carbon will give you a more comfy ride but if you are like me, i like alloy for the quick response and energy transfer. 

i will be racing the podium 3 in the race across the west this june...its race worthy so ENJOY!

ac


----------



## ssskom (Sep 4, 2011)

Just to share a deal Ive found just recently.

jensonUSA is selling this at a discounted price! $798 and if youre willing to spend the effort, you could get another 4% cashback through fatwallet. Sorry I cant post the link since my post is less than 10.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 11, 2012)

*an update on this bike*

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on this bike. This will be my first road bike I have owed for a while. Any thoughts or issues?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jdcatnau said:


> I am thinking about pulling the trigger on this bike. This will be my first road bike I have owed for a while. Any thoughts or issues?


Nice bike. I dont know why it has a trigger to pull but OK. Its a nice bike none the less. :thumbsup:


----------

